# Topics > Projects >  Todai Robot Project, National Institute of Informatics, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

National Institute of Informatics on Wikipedia




> The Todai Robot Project was begun in 2011 by the National Institute of Informatics in order to reunify the field of artificial intelligence, which has been splintered since the 1980s, and open up new horizons.. Its benchmark targets are to achieve a high score on the National Center Test for University Admissions by 2016, and pass the University of Tokyo entrance exam in 2021. Sub-project director Associate Professor Yusuke Miyao discussed these targets and provided an overview of the project.


Noriko H. Arai

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI robot fails to get into University of Tokyo"

November 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Can a robot pass a university entrance exam? | Noriko Arai

Published on Sep 13, 2017




> Meet Todai Robot, an AI project that performed in the top 20 percent of students on the entrance exam for the University of Tokyo -- without actually understanding a thing. While it's not matriculating anytime soon, Todai Robot's success raises alarming questions for the future of human education. How can we help kids learn the things that humans can do better than AI?
> The TED Talks channel features the best talks and performances from the TED Conference, where the world's leading thinkers and doers give the talk of their lives in 18 minutes (or less). Look for talks on Technology, Entertainment and Design -- plus science, business, global issues, the arts and more.

----------

